# [GUIDE] The PERFECT Snowboy Trick ⛄⛄⛄



## Rosch (Dec 9, 2020)

Tomorrow, December 11th, snow will finally settle on North Hemisphere islands. That means Snowflake and Snowboy DIYs will be available.

But trying to get the right size when building the snowmen can be a total pain. Below is a method that guarantees a perfect snowboy build every time. While you can create perfect snowboys in various sizes, the downside to this method is, you can only have the snowboys in one size.

How to do it:

Create a straight path that is 10 blocks long. It can be horizontal or vertical. Depends on you.
Roll the snowballs into their maximum size. Place one ball each on both ends.
You know you've reach the maximum size when you finally slowed down as you push the ball.
Avoid the path when rolling because it reduces the size.

Now simply roll one ball through the path into the other. And that's it.



https://imgur.com/a/PWrdAaJ

Source: u/ninco7 on Reddit

For a list of DIYs, go here:





						❄ [DIY GUIDE] Snowflake, Snowboy & Festive Season ⛄🎅 + Summer Shell Season!!! 🐚
					

Hello everyone. I present to you another DIY guide for the upcoming holiday season.  Quick Summary:  North Hemisphere players have 44 DIYs to collect (Snowflake, Snowboy & Festive DIYs). South Hemisphere players only have 22 DIYs (Festive & Summer Shells). Snowflake and Snowboy DIYs are...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Burumun (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks for always posting these guides!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks as always, great information  I didn’t even think that I needed such a large clear space for building snowboys better get clearing an area today. Tomorrow it’s going to snow  ️


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks again! Thats a great guide!

Does anyone know how much open space you need to spawn snowballs?


----------



## xara (Dec 10, 2020)

you’re amazing!! thank you so much for another incredibly helpful guide!


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 10, 2020)

Thank you so much for this guide!


----------



## maria110 (Dec 10, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Thanks again! Thats a great guide!
> 
> Does anyone know how much open space you need to spawn snowballs?



I'm not sure but the smallest space they've spawned on my island is about 3x7 squares.  The snowballs usually spawn with about 5 empty spaces in between them.


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm worried now that I have to clear a larger snowball space on my main island. Might have to tear down some things temporarily! But I've left loads of space on my new one so hopefully I can use this method. I'll probably lay down a path tonight to be ready for tomorrow!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 10, 2020)

Thank you so much! This is very helpful!


----------



## maria110 (Dec 10, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> I'm worried now that I have to clear a larger snowball space on my main island. Might have to tear down some things temporarily! But I've left loads of space on my new one so hopefully I can use this method. I'll probably lay down a path tonight to be ready for tomorrow!



I had this problem too.  I was having trouble decorating around my teacup ride/amusement park area but then realized I needed snow boy space and just took out the teacup ride and a few other things. 

It's actually pretty easy to get the snow boys the right size without a path.  The problem with making a path is that snow boys last for 4 days, so you'll need a new path each day and they may get harder to lay down (depending on how much space you have) as a few days pass since you can have 4 snow boys on a given day.


----------



## tajikey (Dec 10, 2020)

Probably have to move my newly built soccer and basketball courts to accommodate snowballs.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 10, 2020)

Thank you for yet another super helpful guide!!


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 10, 2020)

There's also this guide that's has been floating since the SH island got their winters. For the people who don't want to change their pathinf on their island and it's a lot easier to change your appearence in the mirror than to terraform.

You can have the head line up to the mouth instead of the ears. Which is what I've been doing for the snow boys.


----------



## maria110 (Dec 10, 2020)

Does anyone know how many squares you need to kick/roll the snow ball over to get it to maximum size?  If it's 50 and you reduce it on the 10 squares-long path to 40, then that shows the head is 80% the size of the body and you can make whatever size by using that formula.

I don't normally make big snow people because I don't have much space to roll. I have to keep turning and it takes a long time.  So I just make them small or medium sized.


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 10, 2020)

maria110 said:


> I had this problem too.  I was having trouble decorating around my teacup ride/amusement park area but then realized I needed snow boy space and just took out the teacup ride and a few other things.
> 
> It's actually pretty easy to get the snow boys the right size without a path.  The problem with making a path is that snow boys last for 4 days, so you'll need a new path each day and they may get harder to lay down (depending on how much space you have) as a few days pass since you can have 4 snow boys on a given day.


I didn't think about that, that's a good point! I wonder if I could make a path that was almost like a plus sign somewhere so you could do two. I'll probably just try one of the regular ones and see how it goes!


----------



## maria110 (Dec 10, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> I didn't think about that, that's a good point! I wonder if I could make a path that was almost like a plus sign somewhere so you could do two. I'll probably just try one of the regular ones and see how it goes!



If you don't get the first one perfect, he'll still give a recipe and a large snowflake.  After that, if you have any imperfect ones you can close without saving and try again if you want.  However, their dialogue is funny and it's worth it to make an imperfect one once in awhile to hear the snark they dispense.  I once accidentally pushed a large snow ball into a small snow ball and the resulting snow boy (giant head on small body) unleashed a tirade of insults at me.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 10, 2020)

thanks, that's helpful. because i'm tt:ing in one of my towns i have already made like 10 bad snowboys and only 2 good ones, looking at the size of the snowballs compared to my character's face is pretty hard ):

i have no idea how casual players who don't look up online guides are supposed to figure out how to make the perfect snowboy. it's so precise...


----------



## jokk (Dec 10, 2020)

thanks for this! super helpful, i've always had trouble making snowmen since my WW days


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Dec 11, 2020)

This is really helpful. Thanks for sharing!

In the end, I had to build my first one relying on instincts and gut feel. I am glad it worked out pretty well for me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 11, 2020)

I got to do the amazing work that is snowboys back in July and August...it was a pain learning how to perfect it. My mom has contracted me to construct them for Arctin over the winter  

After a couple weeks y’all’s should be able to get perfect ones down pat but the first couple days are annoying


----------



## Rosch (Dec 11, 2020)

I did my first Snowboy without any guide. I know all first Snowboys will always be perfect. But after talking to him several times, he told me that he wasn't a perfect build. 

And wow... apparently, there's a Nook Mile achievement for creating Perfect Snowboys! 1, 10, then 20. I didn't know because my first one wasn't perfect.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 11, 2020)

I quickly made my first Snowboy this morning with the Reddit guide and also checked with the eye alignment guide because I had to get to work. It turned out imperfect, too. 

Ugh, this is a tomorrow morning me problem to deal with...


----------



## DaviddivaD (Dec 11, 2020)

No snowballs spawned on my island today. 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020

Ok, I had to take down Stonehenge and two of them spawned! Got the dung beetle, my last bug to catch! All I need are two more sea creatures and my museum will be 100% complete!


----------



## Insulaire (Dec 11, 2020)

I tried eyeballing it. It looked perfect to me. The Snowboy disagreed.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 11, 2020)

I still have snowboy making skills!

For those struggling with making them, what you can do is, unless the snowboy says it’s perfect, reset your game as soon as you see it complain. It’s like the campsite villagers, where it doesn’t save when you complete them.


----------



## Mick (Dec 11, 2020)

I tried it a few times because I am stubborn and impatient and didn't feel like rolling big snowballs, and got a perfect small one after a few tries 

It took me longer than it would have to set up this trick though. Nice advice, I might use it some time!


----------



## Rosch (Dec 11, 2020)

Somehow, the sizes made by the path trick are different in size (but a little bit) compared to the ear alignment trick.

I stuck with the ear trick. I zoomed in with the game camera and used a paper/ruler to check the heights. Got a perfect snowboy. Will probably use this rather than the path one.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 12, 2020)

I realized where I messed up yesterday on the first Snowboy with this trick. Be careful not to position the first snowball, which forms the body, too far away from the 10-square long path you lay down. 

I think I had it positioned a whole square away yesterday.    Today, I had it positioned about half a square away, and the Snowboy turned out perfect. Live and learn. XD


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 12, 2020)

Tried and failed  reset so many times as I kept smashing snowballs  so near yet so far. Ah well tomorrow is another day


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 15, 2020)

WOAH I didn't know about this, this trick is crazy helpful. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Dec 16, 2020)

thank you, seems easy to follow... now where are my friends getting the info that it has to be a clear ground


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Coach (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks, I was about to give up today making a snowman until spotting this!


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 16, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I did my first Snowboy without any guide. I know all first Snowboys will always be perfect. But after talking to him several times, he told me that he wasn't a perfect build.



I think there's a misunderstanding. All first snowboys will give you a reward, but they are certainly not automatically perfect. In my case, the next 3 days the snowman didn't give me anything since he was imperfect.


----------



## th8827 (Dec 11, 2021)

Bumping this for helpfulmess.


----------

